

How to bring back Google's + operator - tripzilch
http://waxy.org/2011/10/google_kills_its_other_plus/?

======
ThaddeusQuay2
I see no comments here, and maybe that's deserved, or not, but this article
refers to another article, one which I think should get some attention,
because I like her explanation of how she used Reader, and why she prefers it
to Plus.

"Courtney Stanton, a Boston-based product manager, called Google Reader 'the
best social network created so far' in a passionate rant on her blog. 'For me,
this is the destruction of the only online space I truly give a shit about.'"

[http://kirbybits.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/wherein-i-try-
to-e...](http://kirbybits.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/wherein-i-try-to-explain-
why-google-reader-is-the-best-social-network-created-so-far)

